# "Bad Hair Day"



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This isn't dog related, but it could have been. Last night the kids were very quiet for some reason, went to check and this is what we found. I've included a before and after pics. After the shock wore off, I called Sam and checked him over.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!! Thank god my kids never did that!!! It is almost too funny! He has beautiful Hair!! Was Sam ok?? ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!!ound:

Oh MY! TOO CUTE! 

I did that! Gosh, The pictures are too cute. Just save them and stick them in a slideshow for graduation and the wedding! lol

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hehe, Debbie, 
that must have been a BIG shock :mullet: but hey, in Berlin they pay lots of money at Toni&Guy to get their hair cut just like that! I swear!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my God!Anna did a number on him!Was it Anna?Did Anthony do his own?When Benjamin was little he conned Lacy into letting him cut her bangs...yep!About 1/2 in long and sticking straight out on one side!I just wanted to kill him!Thank goodness I caught it early,before he finished.Silence can be a scary thing!:biggrin1:
When I was little my 3 older brothers got purple bubblegum from the school bus driver.He gave them an extra piece for me.Wanna know how they gave me mine?You probably guessed....they chewed it first and wrapped round and round my head.I had to get almost all my hair cut off.It is amazing I didn't become a single child that day.:laugh:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

ROFL....I guess he felt that it was time for a new "do".

I love it when kids want to get rid of their bangs and cut them right at the roots...totally not realizing that they'll be back in no time....

My niece has done this THREE times now....thankfully only one of my kids experimented with the scissors and that was only a minor cut....

Alexa


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh my...what a cutie..Maybe he has a future in being a barberound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie,
That is too cute. Luckily, you may be able to come out with a decent haircut afterwards.... I was just praying that the next picture wasn't Sam!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, this is Anna's work of "Art" she also cut her own hair. Sam was fine. Good thing he was a show in two weeks.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

So, my guess is Santa is bringing them a "play" beauty shop set this christmas..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie,
Are you sure you just didn't get tired while you were cutting their hair? <BG> They are still absolutely precious  Just lock anything scissor related away now!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, I remember those days. ound: Thank good it's only hair. Sam was probably smart enough to hide somewhere.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh Debbie, I can relate!! My 3 yr old daughter was also caught being so quiet in the bathroom. My husband wondered 'why' she was so quiet, only to find her standing on the toilet with a scissors in her hand cutting her hair. She had been complaining about the hair falling in her eyes for a few days, and although I kept tying it up - she figured she better do something about it herself.... :jaw: The scissors she got out were very sharp an I am so thankful she didn't hurt herself! I was out at work and when I came back I had asked if my husband had cut her bangs - they actually looked good!!  But, I would never encourage her to do it again.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

How cute Debbie!! Too funny!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

MEMORIES! TeeHee, Tee Hee!!! My daughter who just had the baby was the only one to play beauty shop....only problem was she decided to cut the hair of the daughter of some NEW friends. We had gone to their home for dinner....let's just say the girls DID NOT provide the dinner entertainment! You know my DH and I have often wondered what became of those people!??:jaw::bolt::bolt::mullet: Deb, they are still adorable! One day you'll look back on this and have a good laugh!ound:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

My younger sister did that when she was about three and a babysitter was watching us. She had long white-blond curls and she cut her hair about halfway across at the nape of her neck! The babysitter was horrified and terrified of what would happen when my parents came home! They understood that kids do that sometimes and were not upset, but the rest of the baby curls had to be cut off! So Sad!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Anna looks just devastated in the picture.She must of been crying.Poor thing.:hug:Looks like she managed to get hers only in the front.It does grow back,but it sure is hard to be sporting a wierd look for awhile.Lacy has long hair and she cut a big whack out of the long sides too now thinking back.It has only taken about 8 years to get it the same length.:faint: We just tried to forget about it.......Lucky Sam....he was probably the next in line for his trim.ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Debbie- That is too funny (although I'm sure not to you). But it does bring back memories. I never thought it was humorous at the time, but looking at your little darlings, I just had to chuckle. It _will_ grow back, but I'm sure glad they didn't get Sam too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh man, I remember those days quite well. Like Jeanne, I wasn't too thrilled at the time, but it is fun to tease her about it now. I think my daughter cut her hair at least two times, maybe three. After the last time, when Dad tried to fix it, she never did that again because it had to be cut so short to fix Dad's fix. :laugh:

Debbie, I'm glad you got pictures of both of them. Oh, the memories!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my - she cut both their hair. 

Bless her heart - a hairstylist in the making!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh, Debbie! I needed it today! I had a lot of friends who did that, but I never touched my hair, or my sister's. I guess we both loved to have our hair long!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

That's so funny(Maybe not to you though!)

The fact that you looked for Sam and needed to check him out is pricelessound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> This isn't dog related, but it could have been. Last night the kids were very quiet for some reason, went to check and this is what we found. I've included a before and after pics. After the shock wore off, I called Sam and checked him over.


Well, you have to give them credit for being unique 
I'm glad it wasn't the dog!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't tell if Anna is laughing or crying in that picture. Too cute. My daughter cut her bangs once -- she cut them straight across at the roots.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

*Isabella's before and after.*

This was a scare and eye opener for me. My daughter is no longer a baby and is so eager to do things on her own. I really need to toddler proof our bathrooms now... The other day my husband caught her putting on my makeup!! EEEEEK!!:jaw:

Before we needed a hairclip to keep her hair out of her eyes.... Now its really not an issue no more... :suspicious:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Helen, Isabella is beautiful. She looks like my friend's little girl, Olivia, who loves playing with the dogs.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Michele, you are so RIGHT! Wow, pretty close resemblance - they could be cousins  The second pic of Isabella is showing how proud she is of her 'work'... LOL


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my! The "bangs" are a bit short! :jaw: 

I can still remember when mine went though the barbershop phase! It's a lot funnier now than it was then! My daughter did her own and cut her bangs off right at the hairline!

:hug: It'll grow mom. :hug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, I'm starting to see the humor in it now. We went out to dinner tonight, boy did we get alot of strange looks. I will feel much better after their hair gets "fixed" tomorrow. Coincidently my sisters are flying in from Toronto and one is a hair stylist. I'll post pictures tomorrow of the "fixed" pictures. 

Helen, Isabella did a great job on her bangs. She is precious. 

Isabella and Oliva look like they could be sisters.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my!!!!!! LOL Poor, poor mommy! I am also sooooooo very glad Sam didn't end up at Anna's beauty parlor. yikes! lol

Can't wait to see the 'after' pics. It's so easy to laugh about it once it's behind us. 

Helen, Isabella is one sweet and adorable child! She has a million dollar smile. love the pics!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Helen,
Your little girl is a real sweetie!She did a fine job on her hair--unlike so many of us or our kids!:laugh:She's gonna be something special!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Deb, we need to see the final cuts!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Anna really did a through job of her "Art" work. There wasn't much that could be done. Alot of Anthony's hair was right down to the scalp. Anna's hair was cut to behind her ear on one side. Here are my "new" children.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Still adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Deb, they are adorable!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Deb, they are adorable.... As a mom/parent, I have been reminded that when all is QUIET, our children are either contemplating something or up to something... ound:

They look great!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words.... Julie, I do agree that Isabella is something special, but by bedtime, I am always happy to send her off to her special bed in her special room, so that mommy and daddy can get some needed rest... ound:

Kids, you gotta love 'em...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwwww..... Debbie, they are so cute!! I like their new 'dos', but dont' tell Anna. She just might decide she should do it regularly! YIKES ! lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They are beautiful!! How on earth can you get *mad* at those sweet faces?  Those lollipops look divine!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How sweet, they look adorable. Do you have a promise that they will never do it again????


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Being a fan of short hair, I like the "new" look!! My daughter, poor thing, had short hair until she was old enough to take care of it herself. I'm all thumbs when it comes to doing ponytails, etc. I can't do the dogs either.....anyway, your kids are adorable.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The new cuts look great!
What do the kids think of their new styles?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are as adorable as before


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They look just as beautiful as ever!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the new dos! You have beautiful children and the new harcuts came out really nice!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

All the kids look so cute in their hairdos. Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Deb, they look so "angelic"! Thank goodness what they did was fixable!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Debbie-
I think they look just as cute as could be!Anthony will probably love his after awhile...easy to shampoo and you get to wear hats!My oldest loves his short so he can wear those stocking hats.Robbie hates his shampooed so it sure makes it easier.You can't even tell from the picture they had some "scissor-fun"......


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

reece said:


> So, my guess is Santa is bringing them a "play" beauty shop set this christmas..


Or really dull scissors


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Anna really did a through job of her "Art" work. There wasn't much that could be done. Alot of Anthony's hair was right down to the scalp. Anna's hair was cut to behind her ear on one side. Here are my "new" children.


They look darling!


----------

